

Inside Look at Google's Android Auto in Action - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2899245/opensource-subnet/inside-look-at-googles-android-auto-in-action.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
I was given a test ride in a Hyundai Sonata featuring Android Auto, and got a
glimpse into the future of the in-car experience.

There's no question that this is the future of driving. The computer in the
dashboard that runs the steering wheel controls and dashboard display will
adapt to the driver's smartphone and preferences. A friend's car or a rental
car will adapt and operate with an individual's smartphone in exactly the same
way as the driver's own car.

Seeing the operation of either the Pioneer after-market head unit or the
integrated Hyundai Sonata unit will make every smartphone-owning driver want
one. This integration will become a differentiating factor that will determine
the car that buyers choose to buy.

